# Introducing the gang



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Left to right
Jonathan, Rosie, Eve, Joshua and Christina
Norris is the guide dog


----------



## BR11SUE (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Tina (Mumoffive),

Lovely photo Tina ..... they all look great and Norris looks very imperious just as a clever labrador should be.

Hope you all have a great Xmas and a wonderful 2014.

Best wishes,

Brian & Sue


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting your Famous Five pic, Tina you are the brightest star in the universe! I wish you all the happiest of Christmases, many safe, fun and trouble-free days in your MH in 2014.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you so much for introducing us to your family.
Have a brilliant New Year after what I hope will be a super Christmas Day.

I cannot think of anything better for such a large family with a variety of wishes to fulfil than a Motorhome. Have fun and do not hesitate to ask any questions we may be able to help you with.


Alan


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Tina,

I hope you and your family have a truly wonderful Christmas.

Take care Wondermum.

Norman.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

What a lovely family photo! Hope you all have a fun filled Christmas and that santa is good to you all.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Just because I love talking about my kids. I'm going to indulge by telling you a little about each. Over a while. You don't have to read and I do t need to worry if I'm boring you as I'm nice and cozy in my own little world. Night shifts can get long and lonely when the girls feel a need to keep waking me for minor interventions. 

So Jonathan. He is our second son. Luke came to us at 3 years 4 months and died the day before his 4th birthday. Back in 1990. 
Jonathan was born a month earlier and found his way into our hearts and home at 6 months old. A delightful bald headed brown eyes baby boy with Down Syndrome. 
Jonathan was supposedly "a healthy baby boy with Down Syndrome"
Ha ha. Fooled us. Just weeks after moving in Jonathan was taken ill with Bronchiolitis, a common winter chestiness that for a significant number of tiny or fragile babies can become a serious problem. Sure enough Jonathan was soon tucked up on Children's Ward with oxygen and IV lines. More alarmingly a chest X-Ray showed an enlarged heart. 
Life took on roller coaster effect over the next few weeks. Until I was sat in the waiting room of Blackpool Victoria Hospital as a Dr told me the cardiac Echo had shown that Jonathan had a serious heart defect. He went on about holes and chambers and flows but it all went over my head. I was so grateful that a friend had taken me or I think I may have still been sat there a week later. 
It is quite surreal looking back at how little I understood. Over the last 23 years we have become the experts. Back then I hadn't a clue about heart defects. Or any of the other major issues that are common phrases in our every day language now. 
We were referred to Alder Hey Children's Hospital then. This became a second home over the next two years. But in those early days it was quite daunting. Further tests and minor surgeries showed that Jonathan's heart was very poorly developed. Rather than a hole in the septum dividing the right and left sides of his heart. He didn't really have a septum. Just a single valve dividing the top and bottom of his heart. It was amazing he had survived his early babyhood. 
So a week after his first birthday Jonathan went to theatre for major surgery. The surgeon gave us very poor odds. A 3% chance of success. But without surgery he would rapidly decline and we would certainly lose him. Everyone agreed the 3% was worth going for. 
8 days later we took him home. 
The first 48 hours post surgery were tricky. But once stable he just got on with the business of being Jonathan. 
He has faced life like that. So many health issues. A major allergy to Citrus fruits which masqueraded as liver failure. Double Hip dislocations resulting in 5 major hip surgeries and finally bone grafts. Chronic lung disease from hospital acquired infection. 
And still the boy smiles. He is an amazingly polite young man. Despite a severe anxiety disorder that evolved from some added heart issues three years ago. He is managing to work through his anxiety mostly with the support of his SENSE college staff. 
He lives at home with us. And apart from being unable to grasp some of the finer lines of what doesn't belong to him. He is a wonderful young man. (Just check his pockets if he's been in your car. He's likely to hand you back something you didn't realise he had pocketed a little while later).


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not hassling but... 4 stories left left


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

bulawayolass said:


> Not hassling but... 4 stories left left


Please don't forget Norris's story.
  

Terry


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I figure Norris will be in with one of the gangs story hence wasn't forgetting him


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

quite frankly ......................... lost for words


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

bulawayolass said:


> Not hassling but... 4 stories left left


So was that eager anticipation or fear????


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

bulawayolass said:


> Not hassling but... 4 stories left


I agree!! Can tell who's the favourite in the family  :lol:

With any luck we'll meet you all next year at the meet!

Hope you have a lovely Christmas

Simone


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovely

I'm waiting for the other stories, I'm already in love with Jonathan  

Aldra


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Rosie. 
Well to be precise, Rosalynd. When we first met Rosie she was a teeny tiny 71/2lb at 71/2 months old. By the time she came home with us at 10 months she had just passed 8lb on her first birthday she had not quite reached 9 lb. Rosie has a rare condition called. Cornelia de Lange Syndrome. We decided to call her Rosie rather than Rosalynd because her name seemed bigger than her. 
Rosie was unable to swallow so was fed by a nasogastric tube. (Through her nose to her stomach). During his sickest pre op period Jonathan had also had a nasogastric gastric tube. The first time they passed it I left his room in tears. Before too long I had learnt to replace it myself. So I was perfectly at ease passing one on Rosie. Much to her foster Carers surprise. 
The day we took Rosie home, by train from London to Lancashire, we were so happy. Jonathan was almost three and very pleased with his new sister, but at three was still non ambulant so we had an amazing double buggy. An Emmaljunga Babybus. It was a triple axled chassis with two proper seats that could be laid flat or sat upright or any angle in between. We arrived home with a mountain of equipment and medical supplies. I remember ringing Rosie's Fostercarer to let her know we had arrived safely. She said. Wow, I think my lounge has grown. I looked around me and retorted, I think mine has shrunk by the same proportions. 
Life with two totally dependent children was different. Rosie's feeding was slow and frequent. And between feeds she was frequently sick and needed suction to keep her airway clear sad she would choke on the milk she brought back. It seemed that feeding and settling took 11/2 hours. Then 11/2hrs later we would start again. I had to work quite hard at ensuring Jonathan's meals fell in the lull. 
Nights were just the same. Thankfully Jonathan's sleep was slightly improved from his sleep two hours awake for one of a few months previous. 
The first day David went back to work it snowed, I was all set for going to the mother and toddler group. Feeds packed, nappies, suction machine, spare tubes, syringes nappies....oh and two small children snugly dressed. Jonathan wrapped up in his buggy and Rosie snuggled in a white snow suit wrapped in a white shawl and in the sling then my coat wrapped over her too. By the time id walked the two miles to the Church I was sweating buckets!!!
We settled into our family life, punctuated by Social worker visits and medical appointments. And then life hit another roller coaster of terrifying proportions....
And life needs to get under control here now too so Rosie part two will follow shortly.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

This was a newspaper photo taken when Rosie was about 20 months old and Jonathan was approaching 4. The local Round Table had bought the portable feeding pump for Rosie so we could actually escape the house.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am lost for words. Admiration springs to mind.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Happy Times*

I am sure your Motorhome will bring you all many happy times, have a Great Xmas from your Motorhome family

xx


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Am filled with happiness for your children and admiration for you. Can appreciate the hard work it can be, but the joy of a smile can make up for it especially at a low point.

Have a fantastic christmas and a joyful new year.
can't think of anything better than a motorhome to give you the freedom and flexibility you need.
Hope to meet you and your wonderful family in the new year.

Sue


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

So, one morning after David had gone off to work I strapped Jonatjan and Rosie into their car seats and set off into Burnley. I had to call into the school I had worked at as I was on their bank staff but unable to take any work for now. I had to sign a form to come of the "immediately available" list. 
Lots of oos and ahs from staff who met Rosie for the first time and lots of interested children want to touch her and show Jonathantheir exciting work. 
Eventually I escaped back to the car where I suddenly realised Rosie wasn't breathing. I distinctly remember throwing the pram into the car park whilst climbing into the car with Rosie in one arm. The hospital was less than 500 yards from school and sheer panic took over from common sense as I drove with Rosie across my lap doing chest compressions as I drove. I really do not have any memory of anything other than that to arriving on the ward where thankfully a Dr we knew well took her from me and continued resuscitation. It was only once she was relatively stable that my thoughts turned to Jonathan. I had absolutely no idea what had happened to him. But he was with the play leader in the playroom absolutely fine. 
Rosie had aspirated reflux which had caused her arrest. She duly developed a roaring pneumonia and was very ill. Thankfully she recovered slowly and although we spent her first birthday on the ward all was eventually well and we trotted off home again. 
Sadly this was just the start of what ended up being a long battle with reflux. By the time Rosie was 18 months old we had spent more time in hospital than at home. It seemed that almost very feed she would aspirate. I was resuscitating her almost daily. On one occasion when she had another very dramatic total arrest on the supermarket this time. I was with a friend and much to her astonishment once I'd sorted Rosie out I finished my shopping and took it home before heading to the ward. I knew she would need admitting for IV antibiotics and had no idea when I might get chance to shop again. 
So the roller coaster went on. The good days we carried on with life. Making the most of every oportinuty to make memories the bad days we muddled through. Then we moved house and met a new consultant and were given a feed pump. Instead of struggling to get 100 mls of feed into her every 3 hours we could feed her on a continuos feed of 50 mls an hour in the hope she would keep it down. 
It did improve matters. But was not conducive to living life to the full. The feed pump was huge and heavy, had to be kept upright with a container of feed also kept upright. We became virtually housebound. Then the local Roundtable heard about Rosie and came to the rescue with fundraising for a portable feed pump. It came with a rucksack, the idea being you carried your feed on your back and carried on with life. When you weigh less than 11lb that's not quite going to work. But it fitted nearly on the buggy and meant, once again we could take on the worlds adventures. 
By this time the increasing needs of the children has led to David and I both being full time Carers. Therefore we could take full advantage of good days and better manage the bad. 
Rosie spent her second birthday in Briatol Children's hospital. She wa tested for reflux and proven to have it very severely. The decision was made for surgery to her stomach to prevent her beig sick, and the insertion of a gastrostomy tube to replace the naso gastric tube inher nose. 
Rosie proved to be quite a challenge to the team. Tiny veins almost impossible to access, her airway was also smaller than her already tiny body led them to believe and they had quite a todo in the anaesthetic room when having anaesthetised her they couldn't intubate. Thankfully the other consultant anaesthetist was just next door and able to achieve the intubation. Thankfully we only learned about this trauma half an hour after she was back with us. 
Rosie's recovery was Nothing short of miraculous. 
From a miserable limp little rag doll she was suddenly interested in the world around her. And two days post operatively she sat herself up for the first time ever. 
A week later we went home. Like Jonathan 3 years previously it wasn't plain sailing from then on. Rosie had some horrid bowel problems and her feeds had to be changed and slowed. But the frequent respiratory arrests became much less frequent and she never had another total arrest. 
From spending more time in hospital than out. Rosie flourished at nursery, learnt to communicate using a talking device and with a pointing chart and symbols. By the time she was 5 she was showing that she had some word recognition. We moved again around this time and she and Jonathan started at a new special school. The teacher Rosie had was amazing. Determined to enable her students to fulfil their potential she devized all kinds of props and trucks to demonstrate ability. 
It was a sad day when she left the school. Until 2006 no one ever recognised or acknowledges Rosie's ability since. 
Then in 2003 at 11 years old Rosie was struck by the epilepsy monster. Epilepsy stole so much from our little princess. She became agitated and aggressive during non convulsive status. The atomic seizures left her confused and tearful as she found herself forcibly sat down whilst trying to go somewhere. The atomic seizures caused all muscle tone to go, briefly. So her legs would give way her head would flop and she would fall to the floor. This could happen multiethnic times in quick succession leaving her tearful and frightened. For me the tonic clinic seizures were always and still are the scariest. Rosie has a very fragile respiration and whenever she goes into a TC she goes very blue and takes longer each time to recover. It took a long while to get the right drugs to treat all the seizure types she presented with. All the drugs had side effects, often making her irritable. Non ever made her weary though. Rosie has never been a great sleeper. Able to go 72 hours without stopping. This 72 hour party Rosie held regularly was very draining for us. She would be ridiculously giggly. Or very combative. Often in cycles. On more than one occasion she pulled her curtain pole from the wall and pulled cupboards over. We were exhausted. Non of her consultants took it seriously. 
Then one day the lightbulb moment happened. Rosie and Jonathan were staying at the children's hospice whilst the rest of us were in Edinburgh at the CdLS conference. For the first time a neurologist was on board the foundation scientific advisory committee. I was sat beside her when my mobile rang with the hospice number. It was a cal that changed Rosie's life for the better. Rosie had not slept since we left her two days previously. She was combative and agitated and picking at herself. I asked the neurologist to listen to their description of the last 48 hours. She advised us to make an urgent appointment with our own neurologist and suggest non convulsive temporal lobe epilepsy. This was the correct diagnosis and with the right treatment Rosie gave up the 72 hour parties. 
Epilepsy continued to disrupt things at regular intervals. As did bowel dismotiity. The latter becoming so much of a problem Rosie having learnt to eat orally over time. Became unable to swallow again due to the inability of any of her gastric tract to move food efficiently too her stomach or through her intestine. 
Rosie returned to a fluid diet given through her gastrostomy. But the severe bowel issues contributed to her epilepsy and life was traumatic. 
Then we decided to go against all medical advice and blend real food fine enough to push through her tube. 
A diet high in fruit and veg and seeds and nuts. With fish and meat for protein. Within 7 days we could see a difference. Rosie has been in real food for 18 months now and has not had a tonic clinic seizure since the 18th September last year. It took a long time to convince her dietician but now everyone is onboard. The results are amazing. She is so much happier. Has a bowel action every day without pain. Only seems to have minor seizures linked to hormone fluctuation which is quite common and so far easy to manage. And altogether a much better quality of life. 
Rosie is an Avid fan of Aled Jones. And just before her 18th birthday one of the wish charities arranged for her to meet him. It was a magical experience. We went to see him in White Christmas. And as soon as he began to ding Rosie was in heaven. She sat enthralled. Then after the show he came to the box where we were sat and chatted with us and had his photo taken with her and the others. Rosie was in her element !
Rosie is 21 now. When we first met her we were told she was 
Deaf,blind, totally unresponsive and would never achieve anything. She rob ably wouldn't live to see her first birthday and certainly wouldn't see 5. 
I'd love to take her back to meet that Dr now. 
Yes we have spent more nights than I'd care to remember willing her to take the next breath. And any of her major seizures could have taken her. 
But unresponsive or never achieving ????


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am in awe.
My wifes parents have fostered kids all their lives and in their eighties they still have a full house with the many grandkids they now have, I am always full of admiration for people like you and them who give so much of themselves, you put the rest of us to shame.
I hope you have a terrific christmas with your lovely family


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Tina, in this weird world where some people are intent on killing others, here you are giving sacrificial love so that others may have life. May each one of you be filled with the peace and joy that Christmas is all about.


----------



## BR11SUE (Jul 9, 2013)

What a wonderful thread this has turned out to be ..... an insight into the life of someone, probably quite ordinary achieving the extraordinary through sheer hard work, determination, dedication and love for those in her care.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, wow and once again wow.

I realise these life stories must take an age to write, especially having to remember such detail, but we need more because whenever I feel fed up, I will just go back and re read one.

You are an amazing woman mum, have a wonderful Christmas, new year and beyond.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

I am being very self indulgent knowing I have a willing new audience. 
Sorry for my waffle if anyone finds it a bore. It is very cathartic. I will be skimping over Benjamin as I did Luke as going down there roads is not for this time period. 
Maybe one day if anyone would reAlly like to know more about my treasures in heaven. 
I have a night carer tonight so as I am craving sleep it may not be tonight for the next installment.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Tina, please, you are the least self-indulgent person I've ever met (well, kinda met!). This forum is not just about MHs - it is a privilege to hear about all of your kids.

Enjoy your sleep - you've certainly earn it.

Simone


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tina

A joy full Christmas to you and yours

For me Christmas is about my large family

For you it is the message of Christmas

Love

Aldra


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

What an amazing woman. Have a fantastic Christmas

Alan


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

What can I say you really put us to shame. No....... seriously you have made so many of us stop and think. I really do admire you ad yours


----------



## ozdave (Jan 14, 2013)

Absolutely admirable, Tina. You are obviously a very special woman and I wish you and your lovely family a very merry Christmas.

Dave


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Risk was well and happy at the time of her third birthday, we threw abigparty, and made it something special, then decided it was time to look for another child.
We were members of adoption Uk and Be my Parent , both had lists of hard to place Children. We scoured these lists independently and then compares notes. We always did this. And from a short list of 4 or 5 each we always matched on at least 3. These we would make contact with the Social worker for. 
After talking to 3 Social workers we made a commitment to a 3 year old young man by the name of Joshua. A few weeks later we were visited by his Social workers and learnt more about him. He had suffered a head injury at the hands of his father and was quite severely affected by Cerebral Palsy. A video they brought showed a mostly happy, determined young man who also had quite temper on him. 
Just adorable. A little while later we heard they were ready to take us on. And arrangements were made for the start of our reassessments as adoptive parents. 
Then I became very unwell. I appeared to have contracted a severe form of food poisoning and after 3 days was admitted to hospital, on a drip and unable to keep even sips of water down. After a further 3 days a urine sample showed I was pregnant!!!! 14 years of infertility and now this. I was devestated, I cried for a week I think. We had given up hope of having a healthy baby and would never have dreamed of looking at one had there been any in the listings. Our lifestyle was not mainstream child. 
By the time I was 3 month pregnant we had come to terms with this bend in our road and were eagerly looking forward to our new addition. Although I continued to suffer with excessive sickness and extreme tiredness. At my 20 week scan the baby appeared to share my tiredness and apart from an occasional stretch of a limb, slept through. 
My youngest brother was getting married at the beginning of November, so we had planned a holiday in Cornwall to enabl us to attend. I had a midwife appointment a week before which was really good timing to enable us to rest assured. 
I remember when sh asked how I was replying. 
Sick and tired of feeling sick and tired. I'm 22 weeks now, I thought the sickness would have stopped by now. 
She assured me the sea air would do me good. 
Then she reached for the Doppler to listen to the baby's heart beat and we stepped aboard the roller coaster that appeared to have the most terrifying ride yet. 
10 minutes and three dopplers later she still could find no heart beat. 
4 days later Benjamin was born. Tiny, perfectly formed, beautiful but dead. 
We ended up curtailing our holiday but did make it to the wedding but I was ery unwell and collapse at the reception. We came home to bury our son in a simple burial service with the hospital chaplain. 
We arranged a memorial service in our home to coincide with my brother and his we wife returning from their honeymoon. 
At this service we sang a hymn I had discovered and fallen in love with after Luke's death 5 years earlier. It is a hymn that has been very real to me through the last 20 years. I make no apology for placing it here.

I do not know what lies ahead

1
I do not know what lies ahead,
the way I cannot see;
yet One stands near to be my guide,
He’ll show the way to me:

I know who holds the future,
and He’ll guide me with His hand;
with God things don’t just happen,
everything by Him is planned.
So as I face tomorrow,
with its problems large and small,
I’ll trust the God of miracles,
give to Him my all.

2
I do not know how many days
of life are mine to spend;
but One who knows and cares for me
will keep me to the end:

I know who holds the future, ...

3
I do not know the course ahead,
what joys and griefs are there;
but One is near who fully knows,
I’ll trust His loving care:

I know who holds the future, ...
Alfred B Smith & Eugene Clarke; 1947 Singspiration/MPI
MP269

In the previous 6 months I had gone from excitement and anticipation of a new adoption, through confusion and despare at having to withdraw because I was pregnant, a gradual acceptance of our new future to the depths if grief as we cradled our son. 
Despite a period of horrendous depression compounded by the discovery of an auto immune disease that was probably the reason for our infertility and my inability to sustain Benjamin's life in utero, beneath it all flowed that peace that passeth understanding. 

We picked ourselves up and stepped on. Jonathan and Rosie needed us and we needed each other.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh boy not into kids but love yours. And just howling my eyes out.

By the way we need a mumoffive forum or blog it so we can keep up with general adventures you have all had


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

You should write a book with all the spare time you get. :lol: 
Seriously, you write so eloquently it would be a shame if all your life experiences, ups and downs etc weren't available for all to read.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

I did once star to write a book. 
I do have a blog but rarely get round to updating it. 
Today I have been mostly cleaning and tidying. Move over firth bridge!!!!
Housework is definitely not my forte


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Agree with you on the housework - one of the reasons I love the MH - so easy to clean and give you time to do other things - like sleeping or eating


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

It took me quite a while to forgive myself for losing Benjamin. My own health took quite a battering due to Lupus. My kidneys were badly affected and joint pain was intolerable for a while. Then things settled. We got through Christmas and started to look to the future again. 
When the next "Be my parent" landed on our door mat, we were amazed to see Joshua back in there. 
I rang his Social worker and explained our situation. She was excited to have us back although concerned for our grief. 
The formal application forms had to be 're signed and then they were happy to continue with our assessment. We had to have a medical examination and the referee 's had to be contacted. All this took so long. Patience was never my best point. 
We were organising fund raising events to buy Rosie a new Wheel hair at this time. Our local pub did a fundraising day and had also managed to secretly arrange a baby sitter and gave David and I an eve ing meal for my birthday. That was a rare treat for us to have an evening out. 
Things were moving quite slowly with the adoption. I had known one of our referees was not too keen on us taking on a 3rd child but was well placed to talk of our parenting of Jonathan and Rosie. I was becoming concerned that she may have been too convincing. I lay awake tossing and turning one night and got up early feeling physically sick. I was tired and snappy the next day and didn't sleep much better the next night. When I was violently sick each time I tried to eat or drink the next day fear gripped me. 
I walked with Jonathan in his wheelchair to town. Leaving David with Rosie. I bought a pregnancy test and rushed to the disabled loo. Turning Jonathan's chair so he could talk to himself in the mirror I took the test and watched as the blue lines confirmed I was pregnant. 
What now? The emotions that ran through me in the following minutes ranged from hope to despair. I clung to the hope that the Social Services with Joshua's care would let us continue to adopt him whilst we hoped for a good outcome from my pregnancy. Whilst the fear we would lose Joshua and then go on to lose this baby too overwhelmed me. 
It was a slow walk back home. Calling in and the Drs surgery on the way. It was a relief to discover my Dr had a cancellation and was able to see me almost immediately. He let me cry out my fears and assured me he would ensure my care throughout pregnancy was as good as he could make it. He offered to ring David but I wanted to speak to him face to face myself. So I continued my walk home. 

David was as confused as me in his emotional response. He agreed that we should be honest and tell Social Services about my pregnancy and ask to continue with the adoption. Unfortunately they would not agree to that but wished us well. 
My pregnancy was followed closely by the midwives and our GP. He referred me to the obstetrician very quickly and I had frequent scans to watch the blood flow through the placenta. At 26 weeks I went into early Labour and was admitted to hospital for bed rest. Panic overtook us frequently as we feared we would lose this baby too. Love and prayer from family and friends kept us going. 
Weeks pass very slowly confined to a hospital bed I. A four bed bay. At 28 weeks I was allowed home to rest there. At 35 weeks I was transmitted as there was concern about blood flow. (In Lupus tiny clots can form in the blood vessels within the placenta an the umbilical cord. It is this that caused Benjamin's death) 
So was started on daily heparin injections and then given steroids f o r the baby.s lungs. It was decided that Baby would be induced at 38 weeks. Poor David was juggling life at home with Jonathan and Rosie. Thankfully both were at school/nursery in the day. He managed very well. 
The day arrived for the induction. Within 2 hours I was having regular contractions. But by tea time nothing dramatic was happening. They decided to have another go. This meant I was pacing the floor most of the night. David went home at ten as we had no night care in those days and my Sister in Law had work the next day. Examination at 8 am showed minimal progress so another attempt by the end of the third day. My contractions had been less than 5 minutes apart for 18 hours and still no where near delivery. The consultant felt I should be given some sedation and start again tomorrow. At this point I snapped. 
"This baby is coming out tonight or I'm going home and we forget the whole idea" (amazing how irrational you can be when in pain and exhausted).
Thankfully midwives and junior Drs were on my side and preparation was made for an emergency C Section. 

Sorry girls say I've ignored them long enough. To be continued.. ......


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

You are amazing. I was a nurse many years ago and part of my training was on a ward that was originally for phalidomide children for restbite and treatment but was now used for any children with syndromes. It was amasing working there but fully appreciate the amount of care these very special children need.


----------

